

How Glide Solves Go Vendoring - davecheney
http://technosophos.com/2014/09/22/how-glide-solves-go-vendoring.html

======
rakoo
Can someone who has experienced dependencies problem in Go explain what
doesn't work with vendoring, ie copying dependency code in a special "vendor"
folder and importing it directly ?

------
tempodox
Go? Botched beyond hope. I choose to keep my sanity and stay away.

